# Polaroid back for 35mm camera



## telex95 (Mar 16, 2005)

Hi all,
I'm looking on ebay for a polaroid back to convert my 35mm camera to one that can shoot polaroids.  Then, I found to this item, does anyone know what this is?

http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7500211504&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT

Thanks,
Sofia


----------



## ksmattfish (Mar 16, 2005)

It's some sort of Polaroid back for something, but definately not a 35mm camera.

There are some Polaroid backs available for 35mm SLRs.  Every one that I've seen requires factory installation, and it's fairly permanent.  A pro would have 2 of the same model cameras, one for regular film, and one for Polaroid.  Also, the Polaroid shot would only be as big as a 35mm neg.


----------



## telex95 (Mar 16, 2005)

Thanks so much for the info!
I"m very new in Polaroid conversion kits.  I'm really interested in alternative techniques, so I thought this would be something interesting to try.


----------



## Christie Photo (Mar 17, 2005)

Back in a day... before Nikon knew how to make hinges for their camera backs (  ), I watched a photographer (I was in high school) use a polaroid back on his 35mm.

I wonder if there are any of those out there yet.


----------

